# Reputable Agent required



## sarah.rawlinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Can anyone provide me with a reputable estate agent in the caldas da rainha area?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I can, please see my other reply.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Replyhttp://www.google.co.uk/search?q=estate+agent+caldas+da+rainha&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8*



sarah.rawlinson said:


> Can anyone provide me with a reputable estate agent in the caldas da rainha area?


Hi Sarah

Putting links to certain Sites is seen as advertising so i have done a quick search of Google Estate agents caldas da rainha there is a link to the results below. Be careful look for the AMI number. The site to check if the agent is listed below it is the English translation. Just come back if you need any more help.

Peterfc 666?

Google Translate


estate agent caldas da rainha - Google Search


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Try Victor Silva, he is very helpful and speaks excellent English.
His email: [email protected]


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Peter it is fine to recommend a company that you know is reliable as long as you don't have any connection with it. It is only when you own the company or work for them that is seen as advertising or touting for business.

Veronica


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Veronica said:


> Peter it is fine to recommend a company that you know is reliable as long as you don't have any connection with it. It is only when you own the company or work for them that is seen as advertising or touting for business.
> 
> Veronica


Hi Veronica

Thanks for your comments. Like many looking to make the move over to Central Portugal i have seen a number of agents both Legal and illegal. I did find one agent in Gois who could not have been more helpful Richard and his staff where all that you would expect from an Estate agent. I hope that the new found friends i have made stay friends for years to come. 

I will not place a link at this time as this post is not about the Central Portugal or Gois area. After your comments i will recommend them should a post justify it and should there service be right for the post involved. 

Peterfc 666?


----------

